# Crysis 2 mit zehn Stunden Einzelspielerspielzeit?



## rAveN_13 (14. Februar 2011)

Glaubt man den Redakteuren von Demonews.de - und deren nicht näher angegebenen Quelle - so scheint die Spielzeit, des am 24. März kommenden Action-Krachers Crysis 2, sehr gering zu sein.

Nathan Camarillo von Crytek erwähnte in einem Interview, dass die Spielzeit insgesamt wohl 60 Stunden sei. Auf den Einzelspieler kommen nach dem Crytek-Mitarbeiter lächerliche 10 Stunden. Die restliche Zeit von 50 Stunden soll der Mehrspielermodus tragen.

Gegenwärtig ist die normale Edition des Spiels für einen Preis ab ca. 46€ im Preisvergleich gelistet. Die limited Edition kostet aktuell ungefähr 43€.

Für ein Solo-Spieler rentiert sich die Ausgabe zu diesem Kaufpreis kaum. Der Preis stellt schlicht eine Frechheit dar. 

Wirft man ein Auge auf die restlichen 50 Stunden Spielzeit muss man sich fragen ob diese sich in ständig wiederholende Aufgaben - und damit Eintönigkeit weil zu linearer Spielverlauf - gliedern oder ob diese stark abwechslungsreich sein werden.

Die Spielzeit kann natürlich nach Spielstil variieren. Campen oder exzessive Nutzung des Tarnmodus in Kombination mit anschleichen an jeden Gegner sind dann sehr viel mehr Spielzeit. Spielspass fraglich? Langzeitmotivation? Im SP wohl nicht im MP möglich. Aber hey grafisch wirds bestimmt ganz toll werden.

Meine Empfehlung: Auf Reviews und genauere Angaben zur Spielzeit warten. Besser als vorzubestellen und dann entäuscht zu werden.

Quellen:
Crysis 2: Spielzeit von 60 Stunden? | Aktuellste Neuigkeiten aus der Spielebranche @ DemoNews.de
crysis 2 | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## widder0815 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit minderwertiger Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

also 10h ist doch ganz gut  für crysis1 hab ich  auch nicht viel länger gebraucht


----------



## Jan565 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit minderwertiger Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Also für mich steht fest, dass ich das Spiel nicht kaufen werde. Für 10 Stunden bezahle ich keine 45€. 

Leider sind nicht alle Ego-Shooter wie Half Life 2 oder Far Cry, wo man schon länger dran sitzt und sein Spaß hat.


----------



## Pannemann (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit minderwertiger Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Persönlich finde ich die Spielzeit, ganz ok. Wenn ich bedenke wie oft ich Crysis durch gespielt habe, auch immer wieder einzelne Levelabschnitte, nur um immer perfekter vorzu gehen oder andere Fähigkeiten auszuprobieren. Ich schätze mal das wird nicht anders beim zweiten Teil. Ich hoffe es gibt wieder einen Editor um Level zu design oder Level zu verändern, damit habe ich auch Stunden verbracht.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit minderwertiger Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

10 Stunden ist nicht "ganz gut", das ist ein Witz. 

Naja mal abwarten was draus wird.


----------



## Chrismettal (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

10h ? naja, etwas mehr würde ich mir schon erwarten.. klar multi reisst mit 50 stunden nochmal was mehr drauf, aber 10h für singleplayer ist vlt ein wenig kurz, vorallem weil ich schon bei teil 1 und warhead zu 80% im speed modus rumgerannt bin..  dann werd ich auf so 8-9 kommen


----------



## facehugger (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit minderwertiger Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> 10 Stunden ist nicht "ganz gut", das ist ein Witz.


Nun ja, das kommt wohl auch auf den Einzelnen und die jeweilige Spielweise drauf an. Ich für meinen Teil hatte den Einzelspieler-Part von Modern Warfare2 und MOH in knapp 6h hinter mich gebracht... Bei Crysis1 habe ich nach knapp 8h das Ende gesehn.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

10h? Gut für einen Shooter, was habt ihr erwartet? Das ist über dem Nivau von Black Ops, BC2 und co, die haben nur etwa eine Spielzeit von 7 - 8 Stunden. 

[ironie]Aber hey, es ist Crysis 2, natürlich haben wir alle mindestens 40 Stunden Spielzeit im Single-Player Modus erwartet. [/ironie off]

Der Multiplayer wird mir persönlich hunderte Stunden Spielzeit bescheren. 

Finde es unmöglich, dass ich über mittlerweile ganz normale Sachen gemeckert wird, sogar über eine Spielzeit, die über der Norm liegt.


----------



## Eiche (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> 10h? Gut für einen Shooter, was habt ihr erwartet? Das ist über dem Nivau von Black Ops, BC2 und co, die haben nur etwa eine Spielzeit von 7 - 8 Stunden.
> 
> [ironie]Aber hey, es ist Crysis 2, natürlich haben wir alle mindestens 40 Stunden Spielzeit im Single-Player Modus erwartet. [/ironie off]
> 
> ...


/sign  ist halt kein rollenspiel


----------



## SnakeDoc (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Also ich finde 10h Spielzeit auch in Ordnung. Wenn man mal überlegt das CoD MW2 auch nur 6-8 Stunden Spielzeit hatte weiß ich nicht warum man sich darüber aufregen sollte. ~45€ für ein Game find ich auch in Ordnung, wenn man mal überlegt was die Konsolengames kosten ist man beim PC doch noch gut bedient.
Ich glaub wenn man an den Kriterien festmacht ob man ein Game kauft oder nicht, dann darf man in der heutigen Zeit eigentlich garkein neues Game kurz nach erscheinen kaufen, sondern muss warten bis es irgendwann zu Wühltischpreisen verkloppt wird.


----------



## rAveN_13 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Und ich finde es unmöglich, dass man eine geringe Spielzeit (anderer Spiele) als Messlatte nimmt. Statt einer höheren.

Man bekommt weniger Spiel zu einem höheren Preis. Oder wie lange hast du HL2 (siehe dein Avatar) im SP gespielt? Und zu welchem Preis erstanden?

Ich muss mich doch fragen: Wieviel bekomme ich für den Preis. Was zahle ich pro Spielstunde. €/h. Zahle ich 50€ pro 10h bedeutet dies, dass eine Spielstunde 5€ kostet. Nehme ich jetzt einen Preis von 50€ pro 20h habe ich einen Wert von 2,50€. Folglich ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bei letzterem Beispiel doch besser.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Nur weil CoD und Co nur nen Single Player haben der an einem Nachmittag durch ist, heißt das nicht, dass das auch die Norm für jeden hier ist....
Manche sind eben mit so einem Mist-SP nicht zufrieden.....


----------



## Rabi (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Wayne, wird vermutlich sowieso nicht gekauft. Crysis 1 fand ich schon sehr sehr mittelmäßig, musste aber wegen der Grafik natürlich auch mal gezockt werden. Bei Teil 2 wird es wohl nicht anders werden, wenn nicht der Multiplayer eine absolute Bombe wird. Der Singelplayer würde mir in dem Fall aber herzlich am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen und könnte auch nur 5 Stunden lang sein - würde mich absolut nicht mehr stören. Ich spiele Shooter sowieso nur noch wegen dem Online-Part. Wenn ich Story will greife ich zu Mass Effect oder ähnlichem.


----------



## facehugger (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Nur weil CoD und Co nur nen Single Player haben der an einem Nachmittag durch ist, heißt das nicht, dass das auch die Norm für jeden hier ist....
> Manche sind eben mit so einem Mist-SP nicht zufrieden.....


Ähem, es ging in diesem Thread aber um den Singleplayer, oder sollte ich mich irren


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ähem, es ging in diesem Thread aber um den Singleplayer, oder sollte ich mich irren



Öhm? Ich verstehe dich leider nicht.


----------



## SnakeDoc (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



> Nur weil CoD und Co nur nen Single Player haben der an einem Nachmittag durch ist, heißt das nicht, dass das auch die Norm für jeden hier ist....
> Manche sind eben mit so einem Mist-SP nicht zufrieden.....



sagt ja auch keiner, aber dann nen doch mal ein Game der letzten 3 Jahre das im SP eine Spielzeit hatte die deinen Ansprüchen gerecht wurde, modernste Techniken unterstützt hat und dazu noch kurz nach erscheinen günstig war. Sprich Top Game für ~35€ mit 20Stunden Spielzeit. Da bleibt nicht viel Auswahl würd ich sagen.
Entweder man arrangiert sich mit der Situation oder lässt es und kaufts einfach nicht, bzw wartet auf Budget. Meckern hilft da auch nicht.


----------



## fuddles (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

^^ Die 10 Stunden wird man sicher unterbieten. Speedrun läßt grüßen 
Aber erst wenn ichs fürn 10er in der Softwarepyramide finde.


----------



## daDexter (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Liegt im Trend, viele andere Shooter sind leider um nichts besser. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass der MP spaß macht ...


----------



## facehugger (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Öhm? Ich verstehe dich leider nicht.


Was gibts an meiner Aussage denn nicht zu verstehn Was hast du denn erwartet, ne Einzelspieler-Kampagne von 25-30h Mir war schon vorher klar, das wir uns bei Crysis2 von der möglichen Spiel-Länge nicht auf Half-Live2-Niveau bewegen werden... Aktuelle Shooter sind für den geübten Zocker *meist* in 6-10h durchgezockt, der Rest wird eh per Multiplayer befriedigt.


----------



## rAveN_13 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Wenn es die Mehrheit akzeptiert, indem sie es kauft, wird sich weder die Spielzeit noch der Preis ändern.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Dein Post ergibt für mich keinen Sinn da ich nie über was anderes als den SP geschrieben habe.. Aber egal...

Und ja, falls das mit den 10 Stunden stimmen sollte, da hab ich mir schon etwas mehr erwartet. Und was ich erwarte ist wohl meine Sache und da braucht mir auch keiner was reinreden. Crysis 2 könnte es ja besser machen, wenns eh schon so gehypt wird, als die ganzen anderen aktuellen Shooter die wohl meist  Negativbeispiele sind was SP-Länge angeht.


----------



## longtom (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

45€ für 10 Stunden gute Unterhaltung sind doch heute schon fast normal , wenn ich für nen Kinobesuch schon 20€ ausgeben muß bei dem ich auch nur ca. 2 Stunden was habe ist das Geld hier auf länger sicht doch besser aufgehoben .


----------



## sahvg (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

10 std sind doch super! den ganzen call of duty kram kannst du in 4-5 std. durchzocken... ich habe mir auf youtube die ersten 30 min. von crysis 2 angesehen und die waren sehr unterhaltsam! ich freu mich drauf  homefront kommt ja auch noch im märz woho super spiele monat.


----------



## Sushimann (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

mhh 10 stunden sind doch ganz ok. Und wenn man das spiel ein bisschen taktisch spielt dauerts auf jedenfall länger. wenn ich mir COD anschau die ham deutlich weniger zeit. Und bei black ops war ja die hälfte der zeit auch noch nicht abbrechbare spielsequenzen. 10 Stunden genügen mir völlig und ich mein der Multiplayer wird denk ich ein Kracher


----------



## Rizzard (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Ich stelle hier mal die Gegenfrage (gerichtet als Beispiel an den TE):

Mit welcher Spielzeit hast du denn gerechnet? Etwa 3 mal so lang wie der erste Teil?

Welche anderen Shooter (wirklich reine Shooter, keine Open World Games) sind denn alles wesentlich länger?


So nun zu meiner Meinung:

Eine Spielzeit von 10 Stunden ist mehr als in Ordnung. Gerade bei Crysis ist der Wiederspielwert hoch, dank der Möglichkeiten des Nanosuits.


----------



## Dolomedes (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit minderwertiger Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Also für mich steht fest, dass ich das Spiel nicht kaufen werde. Für 10 Stunden bezahle ich keine 45€.
> 
> Leider sind nicht alle Ego-Shooter wie Half Life 2 oder Far Cry, wo man schon länger dran sitzt und sein Spaß hat.




So siehts aus !

Gleiches gild auch für CoD & Co...

Ein Witz ist das ! Je mehr Leute teuere Spiele kaufen, desto mehr kosten sie dann auch später...


----------



## rAveN_13 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Für ein Spiel in der größenordung von 50€ erwarte ich schon 20-30 (Story-)Stunden Einzelspieler-Spielzeit.

Das Ding (crysis 2) kostet schließlich keine 30€. 

Übrigens wo steht, dass es eine offene Welt geben wird? Evtl. ist das Spiel sehr linear. Wenn man z. B. an AvP (3) aus dem letzten Jahr denkt.


----------



## Rocksteak (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Ich finde deine persönliche Meinung hat in der Überschrift nichts zu suchen, da sich jeder selbst eine dazu bilden soll.
 Passend wäre "Crysis 2 mit kurzer Einzelspielerzeit". Ich finde es zum Beispiel nicht lächerlich, da CoD auch immer wieder
 nur ca. 7h zu bieten hat, und es trotzdem gekauft wird. Ob diese 10h den hohen Preis gerechtfertigen, wird sich noch zeigen.
Wenn ich allerdings den Spielspaß anschaue, den mir der erste Crysis Teil bereitet hat, bin ich optimistisch.

Gleiches gilt für die Qualität des Multiplayers, den man hier nicht vergessen darf, denn ich bin auch nicht bereit für 20h Spielzeit 
ohne Multiplayer 50€ zu zahlen, wohl aber für qualitativ hochwertige 10h mit ebenso gelungenem Multiplayer.




Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Eine Spielzeit von 10 Stunden ist mehr als in Ordnung. Gerade bei Crysis ist der Wiederspielwert hoch, dank der Möglichkeiten des Nanosuits.



Kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------



## Pannemann (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Für ein Spiel in der größenordung von 50€ erwarte ich schon 20-30 (Story-)Stunden Einzelspieler-Spielzeit.



Ich möchte nicht wissen wie lange es dann gedauert Crysis 2 zu programmieren, bei so einer Storylänge und du lässt den Multiplayer modus komplett ausen vor.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Übrigens wo steht, dass es eine offene Welt geben wird? Evtl. ist das Spiel sehr linear.


 
Das Spiel ist linear aufgebaut. Daher sind 10h wohl das Höchstmaß was man raus holen kann.

Außerdem frage ich mich was ihr vom zweiten Teil erwartet habt?
Habt ihr den ersten Teil nicht gespielt?

Außerdem kann der MP weit mehr als 50h Spielspass bieten. Wer sagt denn das ihr nach 50h aufhören müsst zu spielen?

Ich glaub manche hier sind mit völlig falschen Vorstellungen an die Sache ran gegangen.


----------



## Pannemann (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Ich sehes schon kommen, wie man im Clan die perfekten Abstimmungen für Multiplayer-Gefechte zusammen sucht und dabei überschreitet man locker die geschätzten 50 Stunden Multiplayer-Spaß


----------



## macskull (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Also meiner Meinung nach sind 10h, wenn die Angabe denn stimmt, ist ja von Spieler zu Spieler unterschiedlich, absolut im Rahmen eines reinen Shooters.
Ich habe mir Modern Warfare 2 gekauft und die Spielzeit war meiner Meinung nach wirklich enttäuschendkurz...betrug aber auch nur knapp die Hälfte, deshalb hab ich mir auch Black Ops nicht mehr gekauft. Wer viel Spielzeit bei möglichst kleinem Preis will, sollte sich bei Rollenspielen umsehen, die liegen da deutlich besser im Rennen.
Meiner Meinung nach braucht niemand ein künstlich in die Länge gezogenes Spiel, nur damit man 30h vorm Bildschirm sitzen kann, aber es steht ja jedem frei es zu kaufen, oder eben nicht. Bei reinen Ego-Shootern kann ich mich jetzt aktuell an keinen erinnern, der eine deutlich längere Spielzeit als 10h bot.
Mfg


----------



## -Phoenix- (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Also 10 Stunden für einen Shooter sind doch ganz gut, besser 10 gute als 20 Langweilige Stunden


----------



## Hatuja (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist linear aufgebaut. Daher sind 10h wohl das Höchstmaß was man raus holen kann.
> 
> Außerdem frage ich mich was ihr vom zweiten Teil erwartet habt?
> Habt ihr den ersten Teil nicht gespielt?
> ...



Ich denke, dass du im Vergleich noch Relativ jung bist. Denn ich und viele andere erinnern sich noch an Zeiten, wo bei einem 70-80 DM Spiel eine Spielzeit von 20-30 Stunden keine Seltenheit war. Wo die Spiele noch Storry und Tiefgang hatten. Wo die Spiele lange zeit Spaß machten, Innovationen boten und nicht nur bis ans Limit aufgemotzte Grafik.

Ich bin auch jemand, dem der MP am A**** vorbei geht. Sowas wie DM oder TDM ist völlig überholt (Das hab ich schon seit Medal of Honor:Allied Assault nicht mehr gespielt  [Ok, doch, aber bei Q3:A ist das noch was anderes ]) und andere Spielmodi mit Ziel sind nach spätestens 2 mal spielen genauso langweilig wie der SP. Und das Rang-System, dass ja in letzter Zeit so populär geworden ist, finde ich nur zum Kotzen. Wenn man da nicht von release an jeden Tag Stunden davor hängt, braucht man garnicht erst anfangen zu spielen (Weil alles mit 12-jährigen Unreal Kindern verseucht ist)!


----------



## SaKuL (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

An FarCry2 kommt so schnell nichts wieder ran
Aber naja, wir werden sehen wie qualitativ das ganze ist. Sowas kann ja auch einiges bewirken.


----------



## HAWX (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



SnakeDoc schrieb:


> Also ich finde 10h Spielzeit auch in Ordnung. Wenn man mal überlegt das CoD MW2 auch nur 6-8 Stunden Spielzeit hatte weiß ich nicht warum man sich darüber aufregen sollte. ~45€ für ein Game find ich auch in Ordnung, wenn man mal überlegt was die Konsolengames kosten ist man beim PC doch noch gut bedient.
> Ich glaub wenn man an den Kriterien festmacht ob man ein Game kauft oder nicht, dann darf man in der heutigen Zeit eigentlich garkein neues Game kurz nach erscheinen kaufen, sondern muss warten bis es irgendwann zu Wühltischpreisen verkloppt wird.




Meine Meinung im Blick auf COD und Bad Company sind 10 Stunden fiel MW2 habe ich sogar in 5:27 durchgespielt und das auf Söldner...


----------



## Rizzard (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



Hatuja schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass du im Vergleich noch Relativ jung bist. Denn ich und viele andere erinnern sich noch an Zeiten, wo bei einem 70-80 DM Spiel eine Spielzeit von 20-30 Stunden keine Seltenheit war. Wo die Spiele noch Storry und Tiefgang hatten. Wo die Spiele lange zeit Spaß machten, Innovationen boten und nicht nur bis ans Limit aufgemotzte Grafik.


 
Und ich denke, dir ist nicht bewusst, was die Entwicklung eines ordentlichen Games heutzutage kostet.

Es ist doch nicht die Schuld des Entwicklers, das du nichts mit dem Multiplayer-Modus anfangen kannst.

Außerdem erinnere ich mich noch an Zeiten, in denen Titel stellenweise 100DM und teurer waren.


----------



## Aven X (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Finde es unmöglich, dass ich über mittlerweile ganz normale Sachen gemeckert wird, sogar über eine Spielzeit, die über der Norm liegt.


 

Die bitte 

wann
von wem
wo

festgelegt wurde?


----------



## DaStash (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



rAveN_13 schrieb:


> ...Text...


Was heißt hier lächerlich? Im Vergleich zu anderen Shootern ist das schon viel, kein Grund also hier jetzt so ein Fass aufzumachen.
Die Überschrift ist absolut daneben.
Der einzige Fakt an der News ist die benannte Spielzeit. Die restlichen 90% sind unnötige subjektive Meinungsmache. 
Wenn dich die genannte Punkte stören mach halt nen Thread dazu auf. Für eine News ist das m. M. n. nicht geeignet.

MfG


----------



## ReaCT (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Also 10 Stunden werden wohl gut als Ausgangsbasis dienen. Wenn ich mir aktuelle FPS anschaue, sehe entweder kurze, dafür aber gewaltige Inzenierung, oder in die Länge gezogene Einödige Aufgaben. Darüber hinaus halte ich es für wahrscheinlich das Mods rauskommen, vorallem solche wie für den SP von Crysis 1.


----------



## fuddles (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



Hatuja schrieb:


> Ich bin auch jemand, dem der *MP am A**** vorbei* geht. Sowas wie DM oder TDM ist völlig überholt (Das hab ich schon seit Medal of Honor:Allied Assault nicht mehr gespielt  [Ok, doch, aber bei Q3:A ist das noch was anderes ]) und andere Spielmodi mit Ziel sind nach spätestens 2 mal spielen genauso langweilig wie der SP. *Und das Rang-System*, dass ja in letzter Zeit so populär geworden ist, finde ich nur zum Kotzen.



sign 
Ich sag da nur, auf gehts: "Sergeant of the master sergeants most important person of extreme sergeant to the übermax".


----------



## A.N.D.I. (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

@ TE Ich habe noch keine User-News geschrieben, aber die eigene Meinung gehört da so nicht rein. Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn du deine Meinung zum Schluss geschrieben hättest.

Wieso regt ihr euch so auf?
Bei einigen denke ich, dass die das Spiel so schnell wie möglich durchspielen und danach in die Ecke werfen. Ich lasse mir Zeit beim Spielen und genieße es. Zum Beispiel kann es sein, dass man etwas übersieht(Eastereggs). 

Wegen kurzen SP:
Solange es Menschen gibt, die trotzdem den Vollpreis für einen kurzen SP zahlen, wird sich auch daran nichts ändern.
Wieso sollte ein Entwickler mehr Zeit in den SP investieren, wenn er weiß, dass es genügend Kunden gibt, die sich mit weniger zufrieden geben.


----------



## Rabi (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



Pannemann schrieb:


> Ich sehes schon kommen, wie man im Clan die perfekten Abstimmungen für Multiplayer-Gefechte zusammen sucht und dabei überschreitet man locker die geschätzten 50 Stunden Multiplayer-Spaß


Definitiv. Ich hab bei CoD4 ja alleine schon über 250 Stunden, ein Freund von mir in MW2, auch wenn ich nicht nachvollziehen kann wieso, weit über 1000 Stunden. Das ist zwar wirklich der Extremfall, aber zeigt trotzdem, dass 50 Stunden Multiplayer Spielzeit sehr niedrig angesetzt sind und dafür zahle ich dann auch gerne 40-60 Euro, selbst wenn der SP nur bei 5-10 Stunden liegt.


----------



## Seabound (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Crysis 1 und Warhead waren zum Gähnen. Ich war eigentlich eher froh, dass die so kurz waren. Da ich die beiden vor kurzem vom "Wühltisch" gekauft hab, war das Zocken noch erträglich. Hätte ich Vollpreis gezahlt, hätte ich mir in den Hintern gebissen. Klar, die Grafik is doll und so, aber null Story und lahmes Gameplay. 

10 Stunden für den 2. Teil wäre für mich OK. Ginge es länger würde es bei ähnlichem "Spielerlebnis" ala Teil 1 vermutlich undurchgezockt in die Ecke fliegen. Ich musste bei den ersten Teilen schon an mich halten um bis zum Ende zu zocken.

Und übrigens, 50 Stunden Multiplayer is ein Witz. Wenn ich denke, wieviele Monate ich schon am MP von  BFBC2 Spaß hab... Und ich hab noch nich den ganzen Content durch.


----------



## Zockkind (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

CoD kaufen auch 50 Millionen Leute und 7 Stunden spielzeit ? 
Weiß gar nicht was ihr hier alle (Tut mir Leid ) labert ...


----------



## butter_milch (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Zehn Stunden Spielzeit sind für einen Action-Shooter in Ordnung. Dazu kommt noch der hohe Wiederspielwert, der durch die verschiedenen Vorgehensweisen ermöglicht wird. Außerdem geht es bei C2 um den Multiplayer. SP ist in meinen Augen eher eine nette Dreingabe, denn 10 Stunden verbringe ich viel lieber in Dragon Age oder Fallout


----------



## Explosiv (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

Tolle reißerische Überschrift . ---> dafür gibt es kein Danke.
Eine News sollte neutral gehalten werden! 

@Topic:

Die Spielzeit ist vollkommen angemessen für so einen Blockbuster-Shooter. Wer mehr will soll Lemminge oder SIMS spielen. Crysis ist kein Rollenspiel und immer noch alle male besser als dieses ganze Tunnelschlauch-Level-CoD-Gedöhns, was an Spielzeit nochmals um einiges kürzer ist. Da hat sich auch kaum einer beschwert .

P.S. : Meine Meinung.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



Zockkind schrieb:


> CoD kaufen auch 50 Millionen Leute und 7 Stunden spielzeit ?
> Weiß gar nicht was ihr hier alle (Tut mir Leid ) labert ...



Is auch jeder selbst Schuld wenn er für so ein (tut mir Leid für alle die CoD toll finden) drecks Game 60€ hinlegt....


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Februar 2011)

Ich habe den Threadtitel neutral gestaltet. Die Meinung des News-Schreibers muss nicht schon in der Überschrift deutlich werden.

*B2T*


----------



## Superwip (14. Februar 2011)

1) Eine wirklich neutrale News...

2) War auch bei Crysis 1 die Spielzeit mit nur 10 Stunden angegeben


----------



## mr.hellgate (14. Februar 2011)

Ich will nicht wissen wie sie auf 10h Spielzeit gekommen sind, denn wenn man Crysis 1 auf Delta spielt und sich schön in das Spiel einlebt 
[also auch mit dem Fernglas die Gegner auskundschaftet, sich nähert und überrennt ohne Alarm auszulösen, den Platz der Insel nutzt etc.] 
braucht man doch so in etwa 15h. Und das ist für mich schon viel Spielzeit für einen Shooter!!!! 

Wenn man natürlich Half-Life als Norm nimmt gibt es wohl keinen Shooter mehr der da mit halten kann. 
Half-Life grenzt ja auch schon an ein Rollenspiel  zumindest von der Spielzeit.

Ich persönlich bin zumindest zufrieden wenn Crysis 2 die Zeit von Crysis 1 erreicht  dies versüßt einem einfach die Zeit bis zu Half-Life 3 oder 2 Episode 3  und das ist eh der einzige Shooter auf den jeder wartet. 
Der Rest ist nur Überbrückungsfutter!!!

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## TheOnLY (14. Februar 2011)

Was interessiert mich der SP. ich kauf mir eh nur Spiele die mich auch oder vor allem im Multiplayer begeistern


----------



## -NTB- (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit minderwertiger Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Also für mich steht fest, dass ich das Spiel nicht kaufen werde. Für 10 Stunden bezahle ich keine 45€.
> 
> Leider sind nicht alle Ego-Shooter wie Half Life 2 oder Far Cry, wo man schon länger dran sitzt und sein Spaß hat.




METRO 2033 ist auch net viel besser......

nur mal so als bsp

und crysis wahrhead habe ich wie metro auf verschiedenen schwierigkeitsstufen gezokkt und zwar ohne ende

dazu kommt kommt, das mich crysis wars 20€ gekostet hat, also einfach mal warten bis es billiger wird, sowie ich aleine jetzt mindestens schon den mutliplayer crysis wars dermaßen oft zokke das diese ivestion sich sehr gelohnt hat

und ausserdem...das game ist nicht mal draussen..ich zokke lieber 10000* eine mission mehrmals durch, die ihren reitz hat, als ein game, was zwar 60h spielzeitbeträgt, aber jede mission den selben typus abverlangt....

wertet doch kein game ab, was noch nicht mal erschienen ist....


zur hardware: jetzt wo die mindestanforderungen gesunken sind, sagen alle, *******, was für ne konsolenimportierung........damals sagten alle: "toll ein game, was ich nicht auf "ultra" mit aktueller hardware zokken kann"

wie soll ein spielentwickler denn, euch überhauptzufrieden stellen


machts erstmal besser!:-*

e: edelgames sind wie edelwagen oder edelhuren...für euch unbezahlbar


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Februar 2011)

@rAveN_13 danke für die Info, EA-(verbuggt)Games mit max 10h Spielzeit was bis zu 55€ kosten kann. So schnell kann man kein Geld verdienen. Stalker hatte wenigsten Spielzeit, aber so was. 
Nein danke. Und Überschrift ist gerechtfertigt.*Crysis 2 mit zehn Stunden Einzelspielerspielzeit?*
Oder GTA hat mehr spielzeit, aber das ist ein Witz.


----------



## -NTB- (14. Februar 2011)

@gordon: bei gta kann man auch einfach so §just for fun§ durch die gegend rennen, mit spass am spiel ohne missions erfüllungen.... das ist ein ganz anderer gametyp......


----------



## stolle80 (14. Februar 2011)

10 h als Durchschnitt ist ok.
Es kommt darauf an *wie *man es spielt!

Welcher Schwirigkeitsgrad, mit welcher Taktik man vorgeht...mit welcher Waffe.

Will ich auch was von dem Spiel haben?
Genieße ich den Sound, die Grafik?
Habe ich Spaß mit der KI..usw.

Möchte ich alles sehen , was um mich herum passiert.
Die Story komplett begreifen?

Oder renne ich das durch, wie ein Wilder aud Stufe Leicht
ahnungslos...
ich glaube nicht das das der Sinn ist.


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Februar 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> 10 h als Durchschnitt ist ok.
> Es kommt darauf an *wie *man es spielt!


Die Mitarbeiter gehen beim "Spielen" auch auf die Suche nach fehlenden und falschen Texturen... Da kann es sich schon mal hinziehen bis man alles Haargenau durchstöbert und alle Ecken durch hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2011)

Lieber kurz und gut als lang und einschläfernd. Ist mittlerweile so das Shooter und Co nur noch um die 8 - 10 Std. im Singleplayer bieten.  Ich finde es zwar auch schade das die Einzelspieler zu kurz kommen aber ich muss das Game ja nicht kaufen bzw sofort zugreifen. Man kann auch warten bis die nur um die 10 Zloty kosten


----------



## MaximilianGraves (15. Februar 2011)

Allen die glauben, daß früher alles besser und billiger war, empfehle ich mal diese Beiträge zu lesen:
(Special) Spielepreise #1 - Die nicht ganz so schreckliche Wahrheit - Seite 1 - Krawall Gaming Network

und besonders den zweiten Teil, der passt zum Thema Shooter:
(Special) Spielepreise #2 - Preis-Leistung im Keller? - Seite 1 - Krawall Gaming Network


----------



## Leandros (15. Februar 2011)

Warum interressiert einen die Spielzeit? Möchtet ihr ein Künstlich in die länge gezogenes Game, oder ein Stimmungsvolles Spiel wo man schnell die Zeit vorm PC vergisst, weil das Spiel spaß bringt?

Finde es unnötig, außerdem kann man das nicht normen. Jeder braucht seine Zeit zum Spielen. Der eine länger, der andere kürzer. 

Vergleicht den Spielspaß, nicht die Länge!

Zum Thema Preis/Leistung: wie viel Zahlt ihr für einen Abend Disco? Ich nen 50iger.
Crysis spiel ich mindestens 2 Abende. Da ist eure Preis/Leistung!


----------



## AlexDragonEye (15. Februar 2011)

Crysis 2 - Limited Edition (uncut) kostet bei amazon 46,90€ !
Und dafür 10std. Singleplayer + Mp, finde ich voellig ok.
Wie schon einige geschrieben haben, lieber 10 stunden geile story und action, als 20-30 stunden in die laenge gezogener       scheiss...( far cry 2 )


----------



## Das Daub (15. Februar 2011)

10h?


----------



## Rizzard (15. Februar 2011)

Jeder der sich über die Spielzeit aufregt, hat wohl Teil 1 nicht gezockt, und somit komplett falsche Erwartungen gehabt.


----------



## Klartext (15. Februar 2011)

Crysis 1 war noch kürzer...Aber ich habe es so oft, auf soviel verschiedene Weisen durchgespielt, das ich bestimmt auch 30-40Stunden ingesammt komme...

Und Crysis 2 habe ich schon gepspielt, Crysis Sneak... Selbst wenns nur die 10Stunden sind, hat mir das eine Level auch beim 3ten mal durchrennen noch Spaß gemacht...


----------



## DaStash (15. Februar 2011)

MaximilianGraves schrieb:


> Allen die glauben, daß früher alles besser und billiger war, empfehle ich mal diese Beiträge zu lesen:
> (Special) Spielepreise #1 - Die nicht ganz so schreckliche Wahrheit - Seite 1 - Krawall Gaming Network
> 
> und besonders den zweiten Teil, der passt zum Thema Shooter:
> (Special) Spielepreise #2 - Preis-Leistung im Keller? - Seite 1 - Krawall Gaming Network



Super links, genau das was ich immer wieder versuche zu erklären. Spiele sind nicht teurer, eher günstiger, siehe erheblich größerer Produktionsumfang und die Dauer schränkt sich folglich auch aus dem Grunde auch ein.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (15. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Super links, genau das was ich immer wieder versuche zu erklären. Spiele sind nicht teurer, eher günstiger, siehe erheblich größerer Produktionsumfang und die Dauer schränkt sich folglich auch aus dem Grunde auch ein.
> 
> MfG


 
Mal abgesehn davon find ich es sowieo schwachsinnig, Preis von heute, mit Preisen von vor 10 Jahren zu vergleichen.

Das ist ja wie als würde mein Opa meckern, das vor 10-20 Jahren der Liter Milch auch noch billiger war.

Heute stecken in so einem Produkt (im Gamingbereich) eben ganz andere Dimensionen an Produktionskosten.


----------



## DaStash (15. Februar 2011)

Das stimmt wohl aber irgendwie muss man doch begründen können warum man nicht gewillt ist für etwas was man spielen wird Geld auszugeben. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (15. Februar 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl aber irgendwie muss man doch begründen können warum man nicht gewillt ist für etwas was man spielen wird Geld auszugeben.
> 
> MfG


 
Manche denken wohl, das Spielentwickler und Publisher kein Geld brauchen. Die entwickeln Spiele umsonst und zum Wohl der Allgemeinheit. [ironie off]


----------



## prointhegame (15. Februar 2011)

wahnsinn. aber was erwartet man. die konzentration liegt doch eindeutig auf dem graphischen inhalt...


----------



## debalz (15. Februar 2011)

Ist schon viel Geld, da ich ein eher schlechter Shooter-Spieler bin und nie mehr als eine Stunde shootern aushalte, brauch ich meistens die doppelte Zeit wie gute Zocker (bei Metro 2033 hab ich auch lange gebraucht) bzw. zieht sich das ganze eben in die Länge, außerdem bin ich auch scharf auf die Grafik. Daher werd ichs kaufen sobald eine adäquate Graka im Rechner ist.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Jeder der sich über die Spielzeit aufregt, hat wohl Teil 1 nicht gezockt, und somit komplett falsche Erwartungen gehabt.



Ich habe Teil 1 gespielt und rege mich trotzdem drüber auf.... Für Teil 1 hab ich auch länger als 10 Stunden gebraucht...


----------



## Rizzard (15. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich habe Teil 1 gespielt und rege mich trotzdem drüber auf.... Für Teil 1 hab ich auch länger als 10 Stunden gebraucht...


 
Meines Wissens waren aber für Teil 1 ebenfalls 10h angegeben. Wenn du also bei Teil 1 länger gebraucht hast, kann das doch beim zweiten Teil auch der Fall sein?

Wieso muss man sich dann vorher schon aufregen?

Außerdem sind 10h für einen linearen Shooter doch in Ordnung.


----------



## eMMelol (15. Februar 2011)

Also ich kann mich hier auch nur den Leuten anschließen denen 10 Stunden Spielzeit zu wenig sind. Ich finde das auch mehr als eine Sauerei. Versteht das bitte nicht falsch aber noch vor 5 Jahren hätte es sich kaum ein Hersteller gewagt ein so kurzes Spiel rauszubringen. Ich bin der Meinung 20 bis 25 Stunden sollten für den Singleplayer schon drin sein. Irgendwie will ich da ja auch ein bisschen was von einer Story mitbekommen und da flachen die meisten neuen Spiele einfach nur sehr ab. Wenn so ein Wert auf den MP-Part gelegt wird dann sollte man vielleicht drüber nachdenken den SP sein zu lassen und dafür dann nur MP anzubieten, bei Counterstrike oder Battlefield 1942-2 gab es schließlich auch keinen wirklichen SP.

mfg eMMe


----------



## DaStash (15. Februar 2011)

eMMelol schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich hier auch nur den Leuten anschließen denen 10 Stunden Spielzeit zu wenig sind. Ich finde das auch mehr als eine Sauerei. Versteht das bitte nicht falsch aber noch vor 5 Jahren hätte es sich kaum ein Hersteller gewagt ein so kurzes Spiel rauszubringen. Ich bin der Meinung 20 bis 25 Stunden sollten für den Singleplayer schon drin sein. Irgendwie will ich da ja auch ein bisschen was von einer Story mitbekommen und da flachen die meisten neuen Spiele einfach nur sehr ab. Wenn so ein Wert auf den MP-Part gelegt wird dann sollte man vielleicht drüber nachdenken den SP sein zu lassen und dafür dann nur MP anzubieten, bei Counterstrike oder Battlefield 1942-2 gab es schließlich auch keinen wirklichen SP.
> 
> mfg eMMe


Dann benenne doch mal ein paar Singleplayer shooter Spiele, welche vor 5 Jahren deine poklamierte Spielzeit hatten.

MfG


----------



## facehugger (15. Februar 2011)

Mir fällt nur ein Titel ein, der wirklich eher Ausnahme, denn Regel von der Spielzeit her war: Half Life2. Die typischen Shooter hatte man auch vor ein paar Jahren meist schon unter 10h durch. Natürlich kommt es auch auf den jeweiligen Zocker drauf an. Der eine lässt sich Zeit und will jeden Kieselstein 2mal umdrehn, für den anderen zählt nur das nächste Level Heutzutage sorgen meist eh nur Rollenspiele oder Strategie-Titel für einen langen Spielspaß... Deswegen finde ich die angepeilten 10h ganz ok für Crysis2.

MfG


----------



## eMMelol (15. Februar 2011)

Ich verstehe zwar nicht wozu ich einen Beweis für meine Meinung abgeben sollte aber bitte (ich gehe zurück bis in das Jahr 2005) btw steht in meinem Beitrag nirgends sinplayershooter Spiele:

Starwars Battlefront2 (kein reiner Shooter)
GTA San Andreas (auch kein reiner Shooter)
Call of Duty 2
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory
Doom3 

Wie ich in meinem anderem Posting schrieb, vertrete ich nur die Meinung das 10 Stunden für ein Vollpreisspiel im Singleplayer zu wenig sind. Meiner Meinung nach hat sich der Schwerpunkt der Spieleentwickler einfach nur geändert, Früher war es mal so das ein guter MP als Dreingabe zu einem guten Singleplayerspiel dabei war, heutzutage ist es umgedreht.

mfg eMMe


----------



## akif15 (15. Februar 2011)

ok wenn die Grafik so ist wie bei Crysis 1 oder FarCry dann könnte ich auch 10 Stunden herumlaufen und mir wäre nicht langweilig , also qualität und quantität ...

macht das mal bei counterstrike


----------



## DaStash (15. Februar 2011)

eMMelol schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zwar nicht wozu ich einen Beweis für meine Meinung abgeben sollte aber bitte (ich gehe zurück bis in das Jahr 2005) btw steht in meinem Beitrag nirgends sinplayershooter Spiele:


Ja aber was sagt dann dein Post in dem Kontext hier aus? Hier geht es schließlich um ein singleplayer shooter Spiel. 

Das Taktikshooter, open World Games wie GTA etc.. mehr Spielzeit bieten steht außer Frage. 

p.s.: Ich glaube Doom hat aber nicht 10+ Std. Spielzeit so wie ich mich zurückerinnere, genauso wie CoD 2.

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (15. Februar 2011)

eMMelol schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat sich der Schwerpunkt der Spieleentwickler einfach nur geändert, Früher war es mal so das ein guter MP als Dreingabe zu einem guten Singleplayerspiel dabei war, heutzutage ist es umgedreht.


 
Das liegt aber größtenteils wohl an den Spielern selbst.
Es wird deshalb immer mehr Wert auf den MP-Part gelegt, weil das der aktuelle Werdegang ist.

Wie oft liest man hier "ohne ordentlichen Multiplayer kommt mir das Game nicht ins Haus" oder "ohne MP brauch ich das Game garnicht erst kaufen".

Und wie schon erwähnt sollte man hier zu einem Vergleich nur Spiele mit gleichem Aufbau (also lineare Shooter) heran ziehen.


----------



## Domowoi (15. Februar 2011)

Ich bin zwar auch mit der Dauer des SP nicht einverstanden, aber ich fürchte die Hersteller sehen an CoD das man auch mit einem so kurzen SPiel massig Geld scheffeln kann.


----------



## NRGover9000 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit minderwertiger Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Also für mich steht fest, dass ich das Spiel nicht kaufen werde. Für 10 Stunden bezahle ich keine 45€.


Das ist der normale Preis. Viele Games kosten schon min. 50€ (Avatar  ) (!).

Allseits bekannt sollte sein, dass es sich hier um ein Spiel mit Singel- UND Multiplayer handelt. 
Wenn der Singleplayer-Modus länger wie 10h geht meckern alle Internetkiddies: "ooooahh... das is so eintööönig, da spiel ich lieber Call-of-Duty:Moorhuhn-Jagd "
Klar: alles unter 7h ist echt dürftig.

Die Geschichte soll spannend geschildert werden und der Spielspass darf auch nicht auf der Strecke bleiben: deshalb die 10h (aber warscheinlich eher weniger).
Crysis 2 scheint für mich einen hohen Wieder-Spiel-Wert zu haben, eben aufgrund der verschiedensten taktischen Möglichkeiten (kann man einfach nicht bestreiten- empirische Wahrheit^^). Das war beim ersten Crysis schon so - wird nun nicht anders sein.
10Stunden sind absolut zufriedenstellend!

Und ganz ehrlich: Alle die an Crysis 2, das wohl innovativste Spiel des Jahres (jedenfalls in seinem Genre) etwas auszusetzten haben, sind entweder Feinde des Genres, sollten also die Klappe halten oder stützen sich auf Lappalien oder reden anderen Ahnungslosen nach. 
Selbst die 45€ werden gerechtfertigt sein.
[Und ich bin kein "Crytek-Faboy"]

An alle anderen: Viel Spaß beim zocken ... am 24.März ist es soweit(und die die es jetzt schon tun sollen erhängt werden!)


----------



## Stricherstrich (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit lächerlicher Einzelspielerspielzeit?*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> 10h ? naja, etwas mehr würde ich mir schon erwarten.. klar multi reisst mit 50 stunden nochmal was mehr drauf, aber 10h für singleplayer ist vlt ein wenig kurz, vorallem weil ich schon bei teil 1 und warhead zu 80% im speed modus rumgerannt bin..  dann werd ich auf so 8-9 kommen



Dann spielst du wohl nicht auf Delta.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2011)

NRGover9000 schrieb:


> Idiot! Das ist der normale Preis. Viele Games kosten schon min. 50€ (Avatar  ) (!).



Du solltest besser deine Ausdrucksweise überdenken.....
Übrigens darf hier jeder seine eigene Meinung kundtun egal ob dir das gefällt oder nicht. Wenn jemand was an Crysis 2 auszusetzen hat, dann ist das so und deshalb ist er noch lange kein "Idiot" oder "Heuchler" wie du es nennst.


Und nur so als Info.... Ich weiß nicht ob es ein Gerücht ist, aber es soll tatsächlich Leute geben die nicht gerne online spielen oder die sich für einen Multiplayer überhaupt nicht interessieren..


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2011)

Wenn der Single Player Modus 10 Stunden geht dann ist das schon viel. Mit Black Ops war ich nach 6 Stunden durch und Medal of Honor war in 5 Stunden im Kasten.

Ich spiele auch nicht online. Daher stört es mich sehr wenn ein Titel im Single Player nach 6 Stunden vorbei ist. 8 Euro pro Stunde ist sehr viel Geld für ein Spiel, das ich vielleicht nur einmal spiele.


----------



## NRGover9000 (16. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Übrigens darf hier jeder seine eigene Meinung kundtun egal ob dir das gefällt oder nicht. Wenn jemand was an Crysis 2 auszusetzen hat, dann ist das so und deshalb ist er noch lange kein "Idiot" oder "Heuchler" wie du es nennst.


Natürlich darf jeder Kritik üben. Alles wird akzeptiert. Nur ein Beitrag von zwei Sätzen in dem etwas kritisiert wird ohne akzeptable Gründe zu nennen ist schlichtweg unangebracht. Das seh ich hier nur zu oft (und reg mich immer drüber auf  )



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Und nur so als Info.... Ich weiß nicht ob es ein Gerücht ist, aber es soll tatsächlich Leute geben die nicht gerne online spielen oder die sich für einen Multiplayer überhaupt nicht interessieren..



Das bestreitet ja keiner. Ich bin schließlich selbst einer von denen.
Deshalb hab ich die 10h Gameplay in Crysis 2 versucht zu rechtfertigen 
Vom Multiplayer hab ich nur behauptet, dass er vorhanden ist.

Gruß Joe

PS:Meine Ausdricksweise wurde korrigiert


----------



## boxleitnerb (17. Februar 2011)

10 wäre okay. Kommt auch drauf an, wie man spielt. In Crysis 1 hab ich deutlich länger gebraucht als die angegebene Spielzeit, weil ich viel ausprobiert hab.


----------



## stolle80 (17. Februar 2011)

Bin auch deiner Meinung,
neulich habe ich versucht crysis nur mit der Scar und den Pistolen durchzuzocken.. gar nich mal so leicht besonders bei den Aliens
aber aufjeden ein Versuch wert


----------



## Memphys (17. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du solltest besser deine Ausdrucksweise überdenken.....
> Übrigens darf hier jeder seine eigene Meinung kundtun egal ob dir das gefällt oder nicht. Wenn jemand was an Crysis 2 auszusetzen hat, dann ist das so und deshalb ist er noch lange kein "Idiot" oder "Heuchler" wie du es nennst.
> 
> 
> Und nur so als Info.... Ich weiß nicht ob es ein Gerücht ist, aber es soll tatsächlich Leute geben die nicht gerne online spielen oder die sich für einen Multiplayer überhaupt nicht interessieren..



Ähm... dann ist das dein Problem? Dann kauf irgendwas das keinen Multiplayer hat und lass die Allgemeinheit mit deinen Problemen zufrieden?


----------



## proxygyn (17. Februar 2011)

10h sind doch OK. Man kanns ja nochmal durchspielen und andere Taktiken ausprobieren.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Februar 2011)

10h ist für nen Shooter okay ......

Rollenspiele hingegen, mit ihren teils 40h+ werden wiederum immer actionreicher, so gesehen bald die besseren Shooter? Ich setze ja grosse Hoffnungen in Deus Ex 3, auch wenn da die Spielzeit auch nicht überragend werden soll ..... aber der Crysis 2 SP wird als Snack natürlich auch genügen, freue mich drauf. = )


----------



## alm0st (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Crysis 2 mit minderwertiger Einzelspielerspielzeit?*

10 Stunden sind bei Shootern doch mittlerweile normal fürn Singleplayer... zumal ein Shooter heute doch eh nur noch durch seinen Multiplayer lebt - mal abgesehen von Spielen wie Far Cry / Just Cause

Freu mich schon sehr drauf, wird mit Sicherheit ein Hammer Game


----------

